# Aircraft skin texture



## citjet (Oct 10, 2009)

These are of a Gulfstream IV. I noticed the engine reflecting in each window and the waviness of the skin looked neat.  Just some fun shooting at work.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2.


----------



## jbylake (Oct 10, 2009)

Very interesting shots. #2. is a great composition, and even more interesting textures and reflections than #1.

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## aerialphoto (Oct 10, 2009)

Details like what's in the first image are always neat to see.  Almost a "whatzit" 

Nice!


----------



## altitude604 (Oct 10, 2009)

nice!

the G IV is a slick machine.


----------



## molested_cow (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice work, I mean, whatever it is that you do.


----------



## mylo (Oct 11, 2009)

The reflection of the rotor blades are AMAZING! Great capture! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

